# Oblong, Illinois tractor show Aug, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

There is a tractor show and antique tractor pull in Oblong, Illinois on August 13-15, 2004. Activities include a garden tractor pull, fireworks, and flea market among other fun stuff. Here is a link:

http://www.theonlyoblong.com/antique_engine/index.html


----------

